# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Settingson cura?

## maxed280

Dose anyone use Cura on there CTC? 

i know everyone is different but would like to know peoples setting, such as speeds, retraction, quality etc.

cheers

----------


## EagleSeven

> Dose anyone use Cura on there CTC? 
> 
> i know everyone is different but would like to know peoples setting, such as speeds, retraction, quality etc.
> 
> cheers


I was told , by someone on this forum, that Cura would Not send slicer info directly to the CTC-Bizer.
But I have Not tried it.
(File types Not compatible, or something like that ??)

If you get it working I would Like to Know !

----------


## maxed280

Your right! didnt think to try and export was just messing with settings.

dose that mean we are stuck with makerbot software?

----------


## EagleSeven

> Your right! didnt think to try and export was just messing with settings.
> 
> dose that mean we are stuck with makerbot software?


Yes, I've had some problem with All slicer software that I've tried,
except for Makerbot-2.4 and Replicator-G.
And 2.4 is easier to use than Rep-G.

Once you learn how to find some of functions, that are sort of hidden in 2.4,
it is really all that is needed to get the job done.
Altho it's not as Fancy and Easy as some other slicers.  :Wink:

----------


## Bassna

I'm sure you probably already know this as well, but if you got the spare money, Simplify3D is worth every penny in the amount of time and material it will save you.

----------


## EagleSeven

> I'm sure you probably already know this as well, but if you got the spare money, Simplify3D is worth every penny in the amount of time and material it will save you.


I tried the free download of S3D and it did Not work correctly  with our CTC.  :Frown: 
(Had problems with Temp control)
So, I'm not sure if S3D is Not compatible with the CTC's firmware or if there was a problem with that version of S3D??

And I'm certainly Not going to pay that very High cost to Find-Out !  :Frown:

----------


## Bassna

I use my CTC with Simplify3D like every night man :P I just run it as a Flashforge Creator pro. I've used both SD and over USB many, many times. But yeah, I honestly cannot imagine going back or using any other slicer. Worth every penny and then some.

 I've actually got it set up so I can access both my printers from my phone, laptop, etc and control both printers from anywhere. Have camera mounted to see progress and such.

----------


## EagleSeven

> I use my CTC with Simplify3D like every night man :P I just run it as a Flashforge Creator pro.


Thanks for the Info, That's good to Know !
I guess there was a problem with the free-download  :Frown: 

But since I've learned how to use Makerbot-2.4, it's doing everything I need, 
except go higher than 230C nozzle-temp.
But that is not a problem with slicer but evidently a limitation in firmware.  :Frown: 
And S3D would not help with that.
If I ever decide to change firmware, I think that problem will be fixed tho.
But don't have the need for new firmware or S3D right now.

----------


## Bassna

I am still running the default CTC firmware and it will run any temp that I input into S3D. Trust me, if you use S3D for a week, you would laugh at sticking with Makerware 2.4 lol. I used 2.4 myself as my first slicer. It does the job, I guess. It's almost like if I told you, you are getting 5% - 10% efficiency with your 3d models before you print, compared to being able to get 100% efficiency when using S3D. I honestly could not recommend it enough, it makes 3D printing a far better experience. If you want, I can run you through some files and give you the .x3g to test out.

----------


## curious aardvark

> I tried the free download of S3D and it did Not work correctly  with our CTC.


you mean the PIRATED version ? :-) 

just run as replicator dual.

----------


## EagleSeven

> you mean the PIRATED version ? :-) 
> 
> just run as replicator dual.


Yes, it would Not control nozzle-temp.  :Frown: 

I found other control functions Missing from S3D also , 
but I don't remember what they were .

----------


## Mjolinor

> you mean the PIRATED version ? :-) 
> 
> just run as replicator dual.


It's the same thing, we have just had a long discussion about this, it it aint got bitcoins attached to it then it's free.

----------

